# Cast iron cookware



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I like using cast iron cookware. Skillets, roasters and griddles. I know in this day and age of Teflon coatings and lightweight stainless or aluminum cookware cast iron is somewhat of an anachronism.

Am I alone in the use of cast iron? or are there possibly one or more cast iron holdouts left in the world? hehehe 

I think it is the best cookware going, Other than being heavy and needing seasoning every once in a while, it takes less heat and heats more evenly. 

Maybe it's the smell of warm olive oil while seasoning the pans or that I'm not ready to give up my old and comfortable ways of cooking. What ever the case is, I do love to cook with cast iron. 

What are your thoughts on cast iron?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I use cast iron a lot.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

All we use is cast iron, I was on a bit of a buying spree last year purchasing old cast iron from garage sales and second hand shops, they are getting harder and harder to find, it's catching on! I found a cast iron tea kettle for $20, then seen another on kijiji for $120.....I got a sweet deal I'd say! Some of the stuff was rusted to hell, I used a wire grinder and got the rust out, then gave em a good bath in some olive oil, and kept oiling and heating till the oil came out clean, oiled once more and salted, good to go! now We have a good set for the kitchen and a second set for the camping gear!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

My absolute favorite..


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Lot's of cast iron in my house.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Over 10 years ago I spent a bunch of money what we thought was a great set of "chef's" cookware. Ever since, I have been spending a bunch of money replacing all of it with cast iron. I am pretty sure that I, singlehandedly, paid for the college educations of the kids for most of the employees at Lodge.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

When we went to TN a fair amount, we always stopped at the Lodge outlet store. For some reason we never left empty handed :-o


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cast iron is in the Kitchen. Nothing like it for some things like corn bread.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Cast iron is in the Kitchen. Nothing like it for some things like corn bread.


 Have you ever done chili in a dutch oven with the corn bread cooking on top of the chilli?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Use them with a NuWave cooktop, love them. You get all the iron you need cooking with cast iron too.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I use cast iron almost exclusively. Got two chickens roasting in the oven right now and they're in my big Dutch oven.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I love cast iron. I pretty much only use CI or stainless steel now. If you're on Facebook, look up the group Cast Iron Cooking. It's the one with about 35k members, not the smaller one. Really inspirational!


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I've got a couple of skillets that I use all the time, one is a newer Lodge 14" (I think it's 14 anyway) and the other is an older piece that belonged to my mother. Also have my father's old Lodge Dutch oven which I love for the fire pit in the back yard, that thing works fantastic. If it ain't in cast iron it's on the grill or in an old Revereware stainless pot. My wife has gone through so many teflon coated pans and pots since we've been together, it's pretty funny actually since I'm still using pans that are well over 30yrs old. I think that irritates her a bit actually.

-Infidel


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Infidel said:


> I've got a couple of skillets that I use all the time, one is a newer Lodge 14" (I think it's 14 anyway) and the other is an older piece that belonged to my mother. Also have my father's old Lodge Dutch oven which I love for the fire pit in the back yard, that thing works fantastic. If it ain't in cast iron it's on the grill or in an old Revereware stainless pot. My wife has gone through so many teflon coated pans and pots since we've been together, it's pretty funny actually since I'm still using pans that are well over 30yrs old. I think that irritates her a bit actually.
> 
> -Infidel


Is it the 30 yr old pot or 30 yr old underwear that annoys her? I had some pretty sweet underwear that was like wearing nothing at all, then she moved in.......


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When I cook gumbo, I usually cook two batches; One is a Chicken and Andouille Sausage Gumbo and the other is a Shrimp and Andouille Sausage Gumbo. We only have one Cast Iron Dutch oven so I alternate between the Cast Iron and another stock pot. Hands down, the Cast Iron produces the better of the two gumbos.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Cast iron Dutch oven a most for any prepper


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Great for roasting coffee too.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I have one of those baby cast iron pans for cooking a single egg, be good for the BOB, Can cook up some grubs or for throwing at squirrels to knock them out of trees!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

The other day I found a Lodge skillet lid to fit my Lodge skillet. Got a dutch oven too.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Our kitchen has plenty of it. Mostly Griswold that I've collected at yard sales and second hand stores over the years, the only way to make cornbread!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

This thread is making me hungry.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Seneca said:


> I like using cast iron cookware. Skillets, roasters and griddles. I know in this day and age of Teflon coatings and lightweight stainless or aluminum cookware cast iron is somewhat of an anachronism.
> 
> Am I alone in the use of cast iron? or are there possibly one or more cast iron holdouts left in the world? hehehe
> 
> ...


You are not alone, although my wife has recently given up her cast iron for ceramic I am still a cast iron freak and IMO will always be!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Montana Rancher - how did that coffee roaster thingy you got for Christmas work out?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Montana Rancher - how did that coffee roaster thingy you got for Christmas work out?


Thanks for asking,

My wife purchased me a "nut roaster" for Christmas as I have everything and it was the best present I have ever gotten

I purchased my coffee from several supplies here is one

AM Coffee Distributors Wilmington NC

Roasting coffee is easy, smelly and boring but my wife is really excited about it. We have very fresh coffee, I do a "French roast" which is the highest in antioxidents, and it is easy to backstock a bunch of beans without them getting stale.

I would produce a video but it would be boring, just stir the beans and wait for the 2nd crack and you are golden

IMO barter preps should have 100 lbs of green coffee beans!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I think cast iron cookware is an inevitable desitination for preppers.


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

With all the hoopla about aluminum cookware and it's relation to Alzheimers and Alzheimers related dementias I have been slowly transitioning to cast iron cookware and stainless steel pans. I started the transition to cast iron when we had a wood burning cook stove. You cannot beat it for even heat distribution.

I read a tip on another forum about how to clean the crusty buildup off you skillets. Just pop them in a self cleaning oven and let the oven clean the cast iron when it is in 'clean' mode. I've read that the cookware will come out like new. All you have to do is re-season it afterwards. I am going to give it a try the next time I clean my oven.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

Spokes should know that one of the pans I have engraved the word LEAD. That means don't use it for cooking. It is for the galena.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Me ♥ using cast iron.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bad said:


> Spokes should know that one of the pans I have engraved the word LEAD. That means don't use it for cooking. It is for the galena.


What is galena?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Can cast iron cookware be used as makeshift body armor? A new book I'm thinking about writing. I will write it after I finish the one I'm writing now. "The Obama years, treason or sedition?"


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

Well galena is a term for lead ore. I am not really using lead ore but purifying dirty lead (shot bullets) from our berm. I recast it into lead bullets. Hows that Inor?



Inor said:


> What is galena?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Can cast iron cookware be used as makeshift body armor? A new book I'm thinking about writing. I will write it after I finish the one I'm writing now. "The Obama years, treason or sedition?"


Cast Iron cookware is NOT good for body armor! We ran across an old damaged cast iron skillet and it was a slow day at the range so I showed Mrs. Slippy the easy work that even a .22lr round will do to it. A hollow point .45 made a very large hole.

I will buy your book.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

paraquack Cast iron isn't that good for it's weight, shoot a pan once.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here you go...


----------



## waretrop (Apr 7, 2014)

I love cast iron although I have aluminum pots and enamel iron also. I just have lots and lots of pots. I love them all.

I make certain things in certain pots.


----------

